# Tired of all this Bickering



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

So: The weirdest pickup line I ever heard was when a buddy told a woman (not a girl, a woman) that she was very beautiful, that watching her walk was like having an erotic dream. She flounced away in a huff but was back in half an hour to talk with him.

LOL; A woman once was telling me that her children were leaving to see an air show in Kansas and that she supposed she'd clean house all weekend, since she was alone. I just smiled and winked at her. She got this angry expression on her face and flounced off, but in a little while was back to invite me over for steaks on Saturday night. 

We've had this discussion before, I think, but never heard from the ladies, 
Ladies, do you remember the lines that got your favorable attention? (And the BAD ones too, if you wish.)


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

This should be interesting.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I was 16, the salesman for our class rings told me, "For every freckle you have you've been kissed by an angel. They call me Gabriel." Gah. He went on to say he'd be in the area for a couple more days and would love to take me to dinner. I declined.

While my mother was in ICU after her first heart attack, her Dr. asked if he could take me to Pakistan with him. He called me at home, he called my grandmother, it wasn't pleasant. I was barely 18.

I could go on, but most are in the same vein.

Pickup lines are almost always awful, and rarely worked on me. Talk to me, ask my opinion, anything except lame lines. Although, Mr. Pixie did as well as any with, "The minute I saw you I knew I had to talk to you. Will you have dinner with me?"


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Mr. Pixie's was perfect.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sorry. It’s still secret.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Sorry. It’s still secret.


And that is why Man is the frustrated creature he is


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

My best one seems to be “ wow you look like (hades)”
I don’t know I never intend it to be a pickup line but it seems to work. 
Better than a pickup line was my Perry the Platypus hat ......


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL; the ladies do not seem to want to tell us what works. I've found that if you can get them to talking (their natural state) they stick around longer.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Where's FarmboyBill when you need him?

geo


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

You are asking for a line that works. What you don't understand is that it does not matter what you say. If you are honest and genuine and really care to know the woman you approach anything you say will work. If not, then you don't have a chance no matter what you say.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

I've been married for 30 years and was married pretty much right out of high school and there weren't a lot of pickup lines going around in high school. 

But these are the most memorable bad ones I remember over the years--Guys, don't use these:

It was a special kind of genius who walked up to me one day and said, "Oh man.... I bet your legs go all the way up to your hips"

Had someone actually ask me right out if 'the carpet matched the drapes'

Politely declined an invitation stating that I was married, he replied 'happily?'

First words one guy said to me were 'what should I cook you for breakfast?'


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL; Women never think a man "understands" but we all manage to find an occasional cookie,sometimes the whole box, and we wind up with a car load.

My old Indian friend once said "Cows are just like women; if you feed them and treat them well they will just naturally put on a little weight." Then he said "The skinny ones are often bad-tempered." Don't have much experience with skinny cows; mine were always well-fed but even then one would occasionally put me up on a corral rail. It does seem to match my experience with women.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

gleepish said:


> I've been married for 30 years and was married pretty much right out of high school and there weren't a lot of pickup lines going around in high school.
> 
> But these are the most memorable bad ones I remember over the years--Guys, don't use these:
> 
> ...


I've been the "lucky" recipient of "do the carpet match the drapes" a couple times in recent years. I'm 57. Grrr.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL, Gleepish: That question has come up before---Your admirer was not the first to ask
In these days it would not be unusual to find grey carpet and dark (or blue) drapes.
And of course there is Persian carpet, shag, and the poor woman with almost none at all.

I don't know about the rest of you but I'm getting some chuckles from this conversation.

.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

robin416 said:


> Mr. Pixie's was perfect.


It worked. We'll be married 38 years in November.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

One that didn't work:
"You look like my second ex wife"


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

I was admitting a frail elderly lady in precarious health to a skilled nursing facility and her son (who fairly seethed with barely repressed anger) said to me "the cuss-cuss nurses at the ICU broke her ribs doing CPR on her. I'll bet you wouldn't break her ribs. Will I see you tomorrow here or meet you for lunch?" Umm, no.

I was an Assistant Scoutmaster in my son's Boy Scout troop. BSA is all about youth leadership and small group functioning- transitioning away from child-parent interaction in Cub Scouts. I had little trouble with function in BSA because of being raised by my father and playing group sports for much of my jr and sr high school years. After the monthly Council-wide Adult Leadership meeting on High Adventure where I had made a few enthusiastic comments about the High Adventure program the youth and I launched the troop on- this guy came up to talk to me about it. I was talking about "we" this and "we " that and what happened to "us" and he interrupted me once to ask if I was married and once after that to ask usually when women say US they are referring to a husband. So, are you married? I just ignored him. Yes, I am married but GFB wasn't into teenagers too much and he did the Cub Scouts with our son and I did Boy Scouts- about 20 years worth- and GFB didn't ever attend meetings or even drop me off at the airport for our Canadian high adventure trips. 

And no, GFB never used a pickup line on me, I'm lucky I didn't have to use a 2x4 to get his divided attention way back when.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I cannot remember jokes, how am I supposed to remember pick up lines? With that said, below is one of the best pick up scenes that I've watched in a long time.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> I've been the "lucky" recipient of "do the carpet match the drapes" a couple times in recent years. I'm 57. Grrr.


 57?
Obviously you’re just beginning to ripen with a lovely shade of hair that men are in awe of !


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> You are asking for a line that works. What you don't understand is that it does not matter what you say. If you are honest and genuine and really care to know the woman you approach anything you say will work. If not, then you don't have a chance no matter what you say.


I don't think it is words so much as an initial attraction, for whatever reason. Then words come, and you either move the ball forward, or you fumble, and sit the bench.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> I cannot remember jokes, how am I supposed to remember pick up lines? With that said, below is one of the best pick up scenes that I've watched in a long time.


Maybe there is hope


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

The worst one I ever heard was when I was in college and briefly took a job as a waitress in an all night diner for some extra money.
The first night I worked a guy came in, who clearly had had a bit much to drink, and when I asked what he’d like have, he boozily responded, “You, baby”. 
I told him I wasn’t on the menu and he immediately slithered down to the floor and tried to slide the menu under my feet. 
So I’d be “on the menu”.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

No one has ever asked me if the carpet matched the drapes.
I think they’re a bit more careful when you are a redhead. 

no one wants to see a ginger snap.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

HDRider said:


> I don't think it is words so much as an initial attraction, for whatever reason. Then words come, and you either move the ball forward, or you fumble, and sit the bench.


naw And that can’t be it or I never would’ve had a date


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> naw And that can’t be it or I never would’ve had a date


I will admit that what women believe said amazes me oftentimes.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Oxankle said:


> LOL; Women never think a man "understands" but we all manage to find an occasional cookie,sometimes the whole box, and we wind up with a car load


 What you just explained is what Men call getting lucky. 
Men call it getting lucky because they have no idea what caused it. 
Women have always fascinated me and I studied them from a far for the first 20 years of my life. 
I spent the next 20 studying just one very closely and then at 40 there I was single again
I decided I was gonna figure this stuff out
So at 40 I set out to find out how to seduce a woman. 
I took psychology classes in college I took speed dating classes I took those Speed seduction classes you see in the back of magazines I went to seminars. 
I hung out with guys who got laid three times a night. 
I sat in the pick up zones and took notes. 
I worked in a strip club I considered becoming a cosmetologist. In short I was serious about it and I put a lot of effort into it. 
Now can I tell you how to seduce a woman?
NOPE 
But I seduced one and I do my best to seduce that one again every day.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

The odds of getting lucky ,why it’s called getting lucky. 
I have absolutely no proof of this no scientific studies zero I heard it in a speed dating seminar hardly the most dependable of places. 
The average man makes some kind of try on only one out of every 100 women He is attracted to
That try pays off less than once in 100 try’s 
And then with those odds that is why men call it getting lucky.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

HDRider said:


> And that is why Man is the frustrated creature he is


 Nope most men are frustrated because they’re too lazy to do the work to find out how to get what they want


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

HDRider said:


> I don't think it is words so much as an initial attraction, for whatever reason. Then words come, and you either move the ball forward, or you fumble, and sit the bench.


If by initial attraction You mean looks I think you are wrong. 
Women sleep with men whose looks they are attracted to if they can seduce him. 
Men do not need to seduce the women that are already attracted to them. 
There is some hope on this front though since women are attracted to a wide variety of different looks. 
I just discovered recently that there is such a thing as a Santa Claus fetish, ho ho ho !


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

"Do you want to make out sometime?"

I did, want to, sometime. 
It's all in the past.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> 57?
> Obviously you’re just beginning to ripen with a lovely shade of hair that men are in awe of !


Is that a pick up line?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

There was this old man that came into the diner every day. When a new waitress showed up he asked her if she too orders to go. When she said yes he replied "ok then, get your stuff and let's go then."


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

The best pick up line is no pick up line. Men try to make things happen while women just want things to happen naturally. That's where we all get cross ways.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Oxankle said:


> LOL, Gleepish: That question has come up before---Your admirer was not the first to ask
> In these days it would not be unusual to find grey carpet and dark (or blue) drapes.
> And of course there is Persian carpet, shag, and the poor woman with almost none at all.
> 
> ...


Definitely not the first.. and sadly, won't be the last LOL


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

gleepish said:


> Definitely not the first.. and sadly, won't be the last LOL


I read this joke: a man asked a woman if the carpet matched the drapes, and she replied, "Nope, hardwood floors."


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mreynolds said:


> Is that a pick up line?


Lol nope. It would be an exceedingly poor pick up line


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mreynolds said:


> The best pick up line is no pick up line. Men try to make things happen while women just want things to happen naturally. That's where we all get cross ways.


 Nope
Being forgotten never works. 
Pick up lines are not for times when you are going to get to know her anyway. They are for when seconds count.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

The best pick up lines are matched to the girl the moment of the circumstances and the objective
They should also be honest and revealing


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> Nope
> Being forgotten never works.
> Pick up lines are not for times when you are going to get to know her anyway. They are for when seconds count.


But why would you want to wake up to someone you don't even know? That could get dangerous in a hurry. ID Network is full of those types of stories.

While you are thinking in seconds, she is thinking in moments. That's my point.

You can achieve the same goal just by being yourself. If that is not good enough maybe it's time to look in the mirror. Not you in particular, just in general.

Sure, there are always those girls that will fall for the line every time. I just liked mind a bit smarter than that is all.

I used to share an apt with a "line" guy and one other. There were 3 of us in there. It was a 1 bedroom apt. We had bunk beds and I slept on the couch. I came in one night and there were 3 girls sitting on MY bed. My roommate said there he is. He is a big time contractor and has jobs all over Texas. And I looked at him and said "And you are????"

There is no way those girl's believed that story. But there they were.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

I preferred to do the picking myself. Can't remember what I said but I generally got what I went for.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

When seconds count---In that last week before going overseas, Just before you leave for two months on a barge, the day you get back----

When I was a young horse I just said yes to whomever was the at-that-moment the most comely of the girls who demonstrated an interest. They WILL let you know. Just after I returned from Japan and entered the U of T I dated sixty-odd different women in six months. Some I never wanted to see again, some never wanted to see me again, some were reluctant partings when the girls learned I was not marriage materiel. None lasted more than a week, though several became friends.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mreynolds said:


> But why would you want to wake up to someone you don't even know? That could get dangerous in a hurry. ID Network is full of those types of stories.
> 
> While you are thinking in seconds, she is thinking in moments. That's my point.
> 
> ...


 Lol I’m not telling you who to seduce I’m telling you how to seduce them


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Oxankle said:


> When seconds count---In that last week before going overseas, Just before you leave for two months on a barge, the day you get back----.


 By “ When seconds count“
I meant that moment when you’re standing next to the most awesome female you have ever seen in your entire life at Burger King and you have Get a phone number or address before she walks out or you will never have the chance to impress her with how wonderful you are


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol I’m not telling you who to seduce I’m telling you how to seduce them


I'll keep that in mind if I ever need it. 

My point was that guy never found a decent girl and the last one he ended up literally poisoned him. 

You do you.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Miss Kay said:


> I preferred to do the picking myself. Can't remember what I said but I generally got what I went for.


lol
That’s because women don’t know anymore about how they are seduced than most men know.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mreynolds said:


> I'll keep that in mind if I ever need it.
> 
> My point was that guy never found a decent girl and the last one he ended up literally poisoned him.
> 
> You do you.


 Poor choice!
Known couples like that ,you got to assume that they were created to keep two other people from being harmed


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

The ladies are not telling any secrets, eh?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> This should be interesting.


I bet I know how it will turn out.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

geo in mi said:


> Where's FarmboyBill when you need him?


He's out using his lines.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> no one wants to see a ginger snap.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I saw that bit about "getting Lucky". I have no idea why some men are simple horn dogs while others have to like a woman to want her favors. 
A friend told me of a fellow he knew that sold door-to-door back in the fifties. The fellow was good looking and athletic, but not exactly movie-star material. He claimed that he propositioned every woman he was attracted to (while working) and was accepted by about one of four. 
When I worked in the field I had to politely decline the occasional invitation, and a friend who delivered groceries during the war was "taken" by a lady one day. Just dropped all her clothes and appeared naked in her kitchen---no 17 year old boy can refuse that.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

One out of four is a amazing ratio. 

He may Not have had MovieStar looks but he sure was getting Movie star results.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I wish I had known all about this LONG ago.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I wish I had known all about this LONG ago.


Half the fun was figuring it all out through experimentation.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I might have made fewer mistakes.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The worst pick up line I ever heard was a song title. If I said you had a beautiful body would you hold it against me? This was said to me right in front of my husband!


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I do not like one liner jokes. I like to tell a story with a funny ending.

Similarly, I don't like one night stands. I want to get to know a person well enough to know if I like them first. Women are curious creatures. If you let them know you like them, treat them nicely, and don't make advances, their curiosity eventually gets the better of them and they seduce you. This usually even works on ones that don't like you at first. Play the long game.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> The worst pick up line I ever heard was a song title. If I said you had a beautiful body would you hold it against me? This was said to me right in front of my husband!


You did bail him out of jail I hope.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Nimrod said:


> I do not like one liner jokes. I like to tell a story with a funny ending.
> 
> Similarly, I don't like one night stands. I want to get to know a person well enough to know if I like them first.


Amen brother.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I might have made fewer mistakes.


My wife and I have discussed this

we actually saw each other 10 years before we met in fact we might even have spoken
She went through some rough stuff in the intervening 10 years
And I went through quite a bit before I met her
Sometimes it’s fun to imagine what if we had met each other when we were a lot younger and cut out a lot of the hardship in our lives
But the honest truth is those very things prepared us for each other 
The hard truth is that without those mistakes hard knocks and dead ends we probably wouldn’t be suitable for each other
And certainly wouldn’t value each other as highly.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I might have made fewer mistakes.


Lol what did you learn here that would have been helpful ?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Nimrod said:


> Women are curious creatures. If you let them know you like them, treat them nicely, and don't make advances, their curiosity eventually gets the better of them and they seduce you. This usually even works on ones that don't like you at first. Play the long game.



Who ARE you ?
Leonardo DiCaprio?

Just out of curiosity how do you let them know you like them without making an advance?


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

So now you've got me curious. Were you guys just looking to "get lucky" or where you looking for a soul mate?


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Why do some of us coast thru life with just one woman 'til death do us part" while others run into so much pain, anger, suffering? 

Man is not made to live alone, and keeping a woman is one of life's miracles. When one considers how much harder a woman's lot in life is than that of a man it is a wonder why any of them want us, but there they are. Talented, well educated, smarter than most, yet willing to take on a man and keep him fed, clothed, interested and alive.

Half the time the man brings in just enough money to keep the pair of them fed, clothed and housed, yet the women stay on, giving him children and a future.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I dont think ive ever been picked up. I usually see what i want and go for it. I usually get snarky with guys who approach me. Like who do you think you are lol.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

You wouldn’t know if you had been.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> You wouldn’t know if you had been.


Pretty sure i would. Looking back im definitely the pursuer of my relationships. Save for one who i disliked very much when i first met him. And avoided him at all costs at friends gatherings. Im not even sure how that happened but one day several months later. we ended up in a 6 year relationship. I dont think it was any one thing that he said...he just wore me down over time lol.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Miss Kay said:


> So now you've got me curious. Were you guys just looking to "get lucky" or where you looking for a soul mate?


who are you asking. ?

It’s actually a very complicated question.
Men are sight driven. 
But we think with the old one Eyed trouser snake. 
I was blind as a bat
So we want and go after women based on sight but we love and settle down with women based on the happiness inside out trousers. 

In short we are going after the soulmate each and every time. we go after the eye candy we hope that this one will be the one that is 10 times as good in bed as we could ever could’ve expected and brings out the best in us. 
But even really bad sex is really really good so a one night stand isn’t a bad thing. It reduces and satisfies our raging hormones and get us by for a while until the next one that we hope he will fall in love with


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I've always done what I wanted to do, consequently things evolved from that. Met men involved with horses, getting my Master Gardeners designation, hiking: you get the idea. If there were pick-up lines used, I dunno. Talk to me about what we're doing, be knowledgeable, be upbeat and not desperate. Things can evolve from there.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

dmm1976 said:


> Pretty sure i would. Looking back im definitely the pursuer of my relationships. Save for one who i disliked very much when i first met him. And avoided him at all costs at friends gatherings. Im not even sure how that happened but one day several months later. we ended up in a 6 year relationship. I dont think it was any one thing that he said...he just wore me down over time lol.


 That’s the point a good pick up line isnot cheesy a good pick up line gets you to thinking about him and in the end you think the whole thing was your idea. 
Kind of like and related to the way I tell guys to ask about. a date. 
The most offputting way a man can ask for a date as to say something like hey if you’re not doing anything on Friday night do you want to go out and do something. 
That is so insulting that I am surprised that guys don’t get slapped more often for it. 

It translates into something kind of like hey I know you’re useless and nobody wants you on Friday night and I don’t really care to do anything and particular come up with my own idea but I’m pretty much a waste of air too so do you want to sit around and wait there together?
It is a much stronger thing to say during a conversation I’m going to the car races Friday night and then out for a nice dinner. 
Would you like to come along?
Do you see how much stronger that is you are a confident person who is doing things you were going to go out and have a good time on Friday night they’re only choice is whether they are not going to have fun on Friday night or come along with you and have fun Do you see how much stronger that is you are a confident person who is doing things you were going to go out and have a good time on Friday night they’re only choice is whether they are not going to have fun on Friday night or come along with you and have funAnd not miss out


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> That’s the point a good pick up line isnot cheesy a good pick up line gets you to thinking about him and in the end you think the whole thing was your idea.
> Kind of like and related to the way I tell guys to ask about. a date.
> The most offputting way a man can ask for a date as to say something like hey if you’re not doing anything on Friday night do you want to go out and do something.
> That is so insulting that I am surprised that guys don’t get slapped more often for it.
> ...


This seems pretty old fashioned to me. Also i didnt club. I was a bartender. If i saw a guy i was interested in i slipped him my number or told him to wait for me after work and wed goto the after hours bars. Honestly never been on many "dates" not till after i was already in a relationship.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

dmm1976 said:


> This seems pretty old fashioned to me. Also i didnt club. I was a bartender. If i saw a guy i was interested in i slipped him my number or told him to wait for me after work and wed goto the after hours bars. Honestly never been on many "dates" not till after i was already in a relationship.


 Lol See how sneaky and subtle it is?

And that’s why most guys don’t know how they’ve done it.

To be honest we’ve just covered the parts about how to get a girls time and attention. 
Speed seduction ,the art of getting lucky quickly is a slightly different subject with more in-depth techniques.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL; to read this thread one would think that we are an amoral lot. How many of us have had the traditional "till death do we part" marriages? Just one marriage that lasted until death of the spouse? Just for laughs, lets include cohabitation without marriage that lasted until death---We are looking for continuity, not legality. I'll count as the first response---Widowed and remarried.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Every cheesy pick-up line that has ever been addressed to me has made me laugh uncontrollably - even the dirty ones. Met some very interesting and fun men and women. 

The best line IMO is very simple and not even much of a line - "hi, I'm (whatever the name). Would you like to talk and get to know each other?"


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol See how sneaky and subtle it is?
> 
> And that’s why most guys don’t know how they’ve done it.
> 
> ...


Remember to mind your sweaty upper lip.
Don't repeatedly play with the loose change in your pocket.
Sporadic tremors and quick glances towards the clock should be avoided.
Don't forget to leave your real driver's license in your glove box.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

emdeengee said:


> Every cheesy pick-up line that has ever been addressed to me has made me laugh uncontrollably - even the dirty ones. Met some very interesting and fun men and women.
> 
> The best line IMO is very simple and not even much of a line - "hi, I'm (whatever the name). Would you like to talk and get to know each other?"


 Very weak , less than a 2% success rate in my book


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> Very weak , less than a 2% success rate in my book


It is unfortunate that this is your experience.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> But *we* think with the old one Eyed trouser snake.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

emdeengee said:


> It is unfortunate that this is your experience.


Why ?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Speak for yourself.


You’re right I should’ve said men.
And I was speaking for myself.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Mod; if you detect bickering, cut us off.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

How would you like the opportunity to be with a real stud? Already got the STD, all I need is U.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Wolf mom said:


> I've always done what I wanted to do, consequently things evolved from that. Met men involved with horses, getting my Master Gardeners designation, hiking: you get the idea. If there were pick-up lines used, I dunno. Talk to me about what we're doing, be knowledgeable, be upbeat and_* not desperate*_. Things can evolve from there.


I have never been good with words but you touched on what I really feel. To me a pick up line shows desperation. Only one type of people would listen to a lame pick up line and respond are desperate people. And who wants to be with someone who is desperate. Even for one night. I like to find common ground at least first.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

barnbilder said:


> How would you like the opportunity to be with a real stud? Already got the STD, all I need is U.


Dayum. Never heard that one before but I would hope I had my running shoes on if I ever did.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

barnbilder said:


> How would you like the opportunity to be with a real stud? Already got the STD, all I need is U.


!!!!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> Why ?


You did not seem to meet people who were actually interested in other people and discovering new people. Seems as if they had another agenda. Unfortunately a lot of people have pre-conceived ideas about who they think will be interesting - or perhaps just looking at the physical - which shuts them off from some of the most interesting people. Their loss.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> You did bail him out of jail I hope.


If he would have heard that and put the slime ball in his place, I would have bailed hubby out before the ink on the paper was dry.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

emdeengee said:


> You did not seem to meet people who were actually interested in other people and discovering new people. Seems as if they had another agenda. Unfortunately a lot of people have pre-conceived ideas about who they think will be interesting - or perhaps just looking at the physical - which shuts them off from some of the most interesting people. Their loss.


So did you have better than a 2% success rate with that line ?
While it might be what you actually want it doesn’t often lead to success. 
On the upside a 2% success ratio is over twice as good as the average.
But it doesn’t work at all out of class.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

A freind of mine had better than average luck with... "Hi, my name is ..... If I follow you home will you rape me?"! We rode motorcycles together back in the early seventies.... More often than not he followed her home while I kept looking. I do miss those days sometimes. Life seemed so much simpler back then. Get up, go to work, come home, Polish the chrome, ride through the orange groves to the local pub, have a few beers, ride to the next pub.... Sometimes follow some babe home, sometimes just make do with her car in the parking lot. Rinse repeat the next day. I never really made plans back then. Nor used cheesy "lines". I just lived life as it came around.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol I bet you have moved since then


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol I bet you have moved since then


Yeppers, I kept looking for several years before one caught me though!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol I suspect you had different motives


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol I suspect you had different motives


Yeppers, my entire outlook on life changed. I went from being responsible for only myself to taking care of a wife and three street urchins overnight. Things have never been the same since.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

His pick up lines worked better for him because he was using a shotgun and you were using a rifle


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> His pick up lines worked better for him because he was using a shotgun and you were using a rifle


I think it was that I didn't use lines at all. I just treated the women like ladies. They usually liked that. Sharing a joint seldom made them angry either! LOL


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

So, friend of mine had me and his sister come down to his college for a weekend. We were all very milk toast, just a calm weekend something to do.

Went out with the gang of friends and aquantences. At times was 5 to 12 people.

Was three gals along most of the time. One loud and brash, two a little more quiet. I thought the quietest one was interesting.

I’m very quiet and shy in real life. Might not appear so online.....

Anyhow, I would struggle to come up with a bit of conversation.

And get a one word reply. Absoulutley nothing at all for me to work with....

As the night wore on, the 2 shy gals were sitting across from me, the rest of the group was kinda circled around the loud gal....

The shyest one whispers to the other, “why does she get all the attention?” And some more in that thinking. Don’t think I was intended to hear that.

Being shy and out of my element I didn’t say anything.

To this day I wish I had. Well, because she talks? Because people can interact a little?

This is probably one of those things you had to be there, hard to describe in words. It didn’t matter if she talked or cared about me; it was the whole evening she did what she could to shrink from everybody, and then at the end was kinda mad everyone ignored her for the loudmouth.

Well, geez, try answering a question with 2 words at least?

Was funny. She was the most interesting person in the room, but she didn’t let anyone in on it.......


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

You gotta dig them out. 
That takes a good line.


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

As interesting as all of this is, what does it have to do with bickering? "tired-of-all-this-bickering"

??
SBJ


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

This thread is anti-bickering. 

The antithesis of bickering. 

The counterpoint of bickering. 

The inverse of bickering.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nary a flickering of bickering


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Awesome song. Perfectly apropos.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Ok, I had to add this one. Maybe not the worst pickup line ever, but quite possibly the worst timing...

So my Dad passed last week and we had his Honors at Jefferson Barracks today. So I'm riding in the lead car with the funeral director driving, I'm in the front passenger seat and my Step Mother and Sister are in the back seat. Everything considered, we're in decent spirits and are talking about various goings on. He asks something about going to lunch after the service and we all kind of laugh and blow him off. Then at some point I mention that Jefferson Barracks has really done a great job cleaning up all the tree damage from the year before and the funeral director looks at me and asks if I knew that the cemetery goes all the way to the river, to which I respond that yes I know that. And I swear to God, he looked at me and asked if I'd like to take a walk through the cemetery with him, down to the river after the services. Um... Thank you but no.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> So did you have better than a 2% success rate with that line ?
> While it might be what you actually want it doesn’t often lead to success.
> On the upside a 2% success ratio is over twice as good as the average.
> But it doesn’t work at all out of class.



I would have to say much better than a 2% success rate but I don't have any statistics at hand so can only go by all the people I did meet and those who remained/remain in my life today.

The success was two fold - when it was me introducing myself and when it was a man or woman introducing themselves to me. 

As I said before every cheesy pick-up line - even the obscene and obnoxious ones - made me laugh uncontrollably. I did meet some great people based on their terrible pick up lines but mostly because I had to admire their nerve, terrible style and optimism.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol
Yes I haven’t seen any really good well qualified studies on pick up line success
I have seen statistics bandied about but I suspect they were among the 35% of statistics that are made up on the spot(lol)
Most of the statistics I have seen in print were Books by people selling speed seduction courses.
And honestly I think they have done much like I did and made a casual study of them not a technical study


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I say this without bragging as this is the truth. I was hit on all the time. This could be very tiresome as I just wanted to meet people and have fun. 

I was very beautiful when I was young. I was also unaware of this. Clueless for a long time. The face and body did not match the personality. I was a tomboy and class clown but also proud and dignified. My Dad taught me to defend myself so anyone getting handsy got a punch in the nose or kick in the shins or higher. 

It was always very easy to spot the hitters who were only interested in scoring. Boring. And none of their lines ever worked on me or most of my friends. But some of the worst lines were by people (men and women) who were operating in the hopes of scoring but were also funny, intelligent, eccentric and as clueless to their qualities that could attract as I was to my looks which was what attracted a lot of people to me. Some stayed when they found out who I was, others fled . I have always had a lot of male friends.


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

I did have one guy tell me he was Mr. Anheiser-Bush and would give a million dollars to go home with him. I told him I was happily married. And to go to a really hot place!


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

I’m 68 years young and have been married to my 3rd husband for a little over 30 years. The first two were unfaithful and drunks. I don’t share anything! Especially my husband. Cheat on me, and it kills it all. Trust is a big issue with me. I was VERY young when I got married the first time (16). Married for 10 years. Divorced. Married less than a year later. Divorced after 6 years, but lived together 3 of those years. I am very happy, and content with my man. He is awesome! I love him so much!



Oxankle said:


> Why do some of us coast thru life with just one woman 'til death do us part" while others run into so much pain, anger, suffering?
> 
> Man is not made to live alone, and keeping a woman is one of life's miracles. When one considers how much harder a woman's lot in life is than that of a man it is a wonder why any of them want us, but there they are. Talented, well educated, smarter than most, yet willing to take on a man and keep him fed, clothed, interested and alive.
> 
> Half the time the man brings in just enough money to keep the pair of them fed, clothed and housed, yet the women stay on, giving him children and a future.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

DebbieJ said:


> I’m 68 years young and have been married to my 3rd husband for a little over 30 years. The first two were unfaithful and drunks. I don’t share anything! Especially my husband. Cheat on me, and it kills it all. Trust is a big issue with me. I was VERY young when I got married the first time (16). Married for 10 years. Divorced. Married less than a year later. Divorced after 6 years, but lived together 3 of those years. I am very happy, and content with my man. He is awesome! I love him so much!


I agree, trust is very important in any relationship. Both spice need to understand that. Be honest about those little indescretions as they happen so your partner can trust you.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL; we've been discussing pick-up lines used by men. Men, have you been approached by women? The first I ran into as a grown man, working, was when I was interviewing a woman in her home, summertime, Louisiana. I finished my interview and zipped up my briefcase, then asked the lady if I might have a glass of water before I left. "Of course" and she poured some ice water from the fridge, walked over to me and stood so close that I could not have put my briefcase between us--the hand with the water glass held just over and behind her shoulder. I almost wet myself getting out of there. I'm sure she is still laughing about that.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Oxankle said:


> LOL; we've been discussing pick-up lines used by men. Men, have you been approached by women? The first I ran into as a grown man, working, was when I was interviewing a woman in her home, summertime, Louisiana. I finished my interview and zipped up my briefcase, then asked the lady if I might have a glass of water before I left. "Of course" and she poured some ice water from the fridge, walked over to me and stood so close that I could not have put my briefcase between us--the hand with the water glass held just over and behind her shoulder. I almost wet myself getting out of there. I'm sure she is still laughing about that.


My experience has been, when women approach you with a line, it generally cannot be reposted on a public forum.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL, those are the commercial ladies. I was asking about the free market.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Oxankle said:


> LOL, those are the commercial ladies. I was asking about the free market.


Believe me, they were free market laides. I avoid them at all cost. 

Some have been clients and gave me a line like that with my wife on the job with me. They did it once anyway. She showed them the error of their ways real quick.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Which brings up another fact of life===Have you ever noticed that when women "talk dirty" they are ten times as nasty as men having the same conversations? This shocked me when, as a teen, my duties included cleaning up the women's areas where I worked. Those "old ladies, some as old as fifty", were just crude. Women, in large groups, get downright primitive and ugly. Like she-bears on an old kill. I think that having a man around somewhat civilizes them. I feel sure some sociologist somewhere has studied this.

I cannot live without ONE, but I do not wish to be warden of a women's prison, or commander of a submarine with a large contingent of females in the crew.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

emdeengee said:


> I was very *beautiful when I was young*.


Me too. 
I don't know what the hell happened as I aged.

Then:







Now:


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

emdeengee said:


> I say this without bragging as this is the truth. I was hit on all the time. This could be very tiresome as I just wanted to meet people and have fun.
> 
> I was very beautiful when I was young. I was also unaware of this. Clueless for a long time. The face and body did not match the personality. I was a tomboy and class clown but also proud and dignified. My Dad taught me to defend myself so anyone getting handsy got a punch in the nose or kick in the shins or higher.
> 
> It was always very easy to spot the hitters who were only interested in scoring. Boring. And none of their lines ever worked on me or most of my friends. But some of the worst lines were by people (men and women) who were operating in the hopes of scoring but were also funny, intelligent, eccentric and as clueless to their qualities that could attract as I was to my looks which was what attracted a lot of people to me. Some stayed when they found out who I was, others fled . I have always had a lot of male friends.


we need pictures!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Women go downhill just as do men---the harder their life, the more damage is done. The most beautiful women I ever knew was a haggard old woman when I saw her last. She had to be at least 20 years younger than I, and she has gone off the radar--her daughters are there but she is not to be seen. Beauty fades, but cookin', good nature and character don't.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Oxankle said:


> I think that having a man around somewhat civilizes them.


Oh my goodness. You have done it now. It was nice knowing you Ox.


----------

